

Paper Towels v. Air Dryers - mhb
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.co.il/2012/12/paper-towels-v-air-dryers.html

======
gnok
A point often neglected in such comparisons (regardless of the actual
conclusion), is that paper towels are useful for more than just drying hands.
What if I'm at a restaurant and I wish to wipe my trousers because I spilt a
sauce on them? Or what if I just walked in from a walk and I want to wash and
wipe my face? Or what if I just ate something oily and I wish to wipe that
away (oil doesn't evaporate noticeably and will stick around until wiped
away).

